# How do you dry your herb?



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

I want to know how you guys dry your harvest. I'm considering buying a 2x2 tent to dry in. I'm not excited about dropping more money on something though. Space is limited here. There are no spare closets or extra rooms unfortunately. I'd also need to share a 4" fan and filter with my 2x4 clone tent. One option was hang the branches horizontally above my lights in the tent. I'm not sure there's enough room for that. 
 So what does everyone do?


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't do a perpetual grow, so I use the flowering space to hang and dry the plants


----------



## key2life (Dec 28, 2019)

If you got a spare bathroom, that's what I use.  Tack something up to block the window light, and hang the plants on coat hangers from the shower rod, with a computer fan going to move the air around a bit.  Sometimes I put a window screen across the tub and lay buds on it to dry.  I'm with you re: spending more dough - on a shoestring budget down here in Jawgia.  Just jarred up 7 of my 10, with 2 still in flower and 1 still hanging.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 28, 2019)

Do you need the filter in the clone tent? My plants don’t start to stink until they are in flower. I wouldn’t dry your buds in a tent with lights either as light degrades THC. Like umbra, I dry in my flower area/tent because I generally don’t have stuff going concurrently. Something I have been thinking of trying is using a cardboard box and cutting holes in each side for dryer vent hose and running one side into one of my tents so the negative pressure in the tent pulls air into the box and around the buds. I have a ton of boxes from Christmas stuff so it is free(aside from my Amazon bill  ). I was thinking of running wire inside the box to hang the buddage from...


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys! 
Last harvest I dried in my tent but I am attempting my first perpetual harvest. 
 I have like zero spare space. 4sq ft was as much as I could squeeze from the family! 
I was planning on putting the filter on top in the drying tent. Truthfully, yes my veg needs filtered too.  The room stinks like vegging plants and one or two are considerably pungent. 
 Right now, I'm planning to replace the 5x5 exhaust with a new 6" fan and filter and move the current one to the veg area. Adding a Y connecter I was going to split the exhaust and push the air though the filter instead of pulling it through. 
 I began looking into ozone generators and negative ionizers last evening to assist in odor control. 
 If going the flower room approach I was going to create a box out of b&w poly to block light. Seems like a dramatic hassle rife with problems. I'm not sure the actual weight the structure can support. I could build a simple frame from 1x but as I said I see trouble...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

My flower room is long and skinny and there's a baffle between the flower area and where I have all my timers and such, and I hang them from hooks in that space. It's not pitch black but it's not in direct light, and gets the same air flow as everything else. The air here is super dry in the winter so it's less of a climate control headache.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2019)

I like 65* at 60%humidity for about 5 days


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I have one of these to dry the flowers in.
https://www.amazon.com/Casolly-6-La...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
I threw the free trimmer away that came with it.  Cheap Chinese no brand that pinches your hand.
I use a fan or air mover on low.  Air movement will speed moisture evaporation and discourage mold.  Usually 4 to 5 days at most.
I don't have neighbors close by who can smell my plants.  Thank goodness.  The Sour Diesel I used to grow smelled really strong for months during the long flower cycle.
Some strains do not have a strong smell.  You may want to try some of them and avoid the skunk and diesel.


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

I like my weed stinky B1! Maybe in the future I will focus on less odorous strains though. That's good advice, thank you.


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

umbra said:


> I like 65* at 60%humidity for about 5 days


That's the target! I usually let it go like 7-10 tho. Maybe its done in 5, maybe not. I suppose if it was, it'd just start air curing?


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 28, 2019)

I dry in the flower room...I can keep the filter on with neg. pressure to control the odor. I allow a week or so to dry before next run is flipped. These hangers with gator clips serve well to hang it on...I use garden twist wire to bundle 3 or 4 limbs and hang from the clips. @ key2life...17"x 10"


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

I got coat hangers with clothes pins tied to it !-- Nov -- Hang U a high net --go ahead and take them off the vine and throw your buds up there in the net after U trim - U tell me light degrades THC ?-- That's where the THC was made --some indirect light won't hurt potency -- I hang mine in the grow room above the lights -- If it is not in direct light it will be fine !-- U over thinking it !-- U got an attic ?-- I have dried in the attic too !


----------



## key2life (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey Hollowpoint - how big is that thing?  Almost looks like it was made for hanging film.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2019)

Unlike the rest of you mooks, I dry in my veg room.  I just jeep clones going on my workbench and I have my routine pretty much down to a ,,,, routine.  When I harvest the flower room I fill it at the same time from the veg room.  I take my clones and keep them on my workbench for however long it takes to dry the harvest and when I jar it up I put all the clones into veg and start again.  Since I can control the humidity and the temp/air movement in the veg room it works out well.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2019)

Dude Grows guys are of the opinion that running a carbon filter in the drying room and even directly in the flower room is detrimental to the flavor/smells of our final product.  What do you think?  I don't pretend to know anything about the volitivity of terpenes but don't really make a lot of sense to me.  I would think Terpenes that you are smelling are terpenes that are already lost.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2019)

yep, carbon filters don't change terpene production


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> Dude Grows guys are of the opinion that running a carbon filter in the drying room and even directly in the flower room is detrimental to the flavor/smells of our final product.  What do you think?  I don't pretend to know anything about the volitivity of terpenes but don't really make a lot of sense to me.  I would think Terpenes that you are smelling are terpenes that are already lost.


I agree. Once they hit the carbon filter they're already off the plant, sooo... lol
The no no in my opinion is running ozone in the room. That will screw them up right on the buds!
Ozone belongs in the room you VENT TO, not in the room you grow or dry in. My o3 generator lives in the den downstairs so guests can't smell plants/musty basement and heating ducts/dog/American spirits/how well my digestive system appreciated my cr4p diet


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> I agree. Once they hit the carbon filter they're already off the plant, sooo... lol
> The no no in my opinion is running ozone in the room. That will screw them up right on the buds!
> Ozone belongs in the room you VENT TO, not in the room you grow or dry in. My o3 generator lives in the den downstairs so guests can't smell plants/musty basement and heating ducts/dog/American spirits/how well my digestive system appreciated my cr4p diet


 I asked about this thing here last night in the OFC thread, Umbra says go negative ion instead. I have questions about that machine tho. Say I wanted to do like Stinky does and leave it away from the grow and dry in the living room or dining room. How dangerous would that be to us living things? I apologise but I've not ventured into how adding an additional molecule would affect my plants. I know it'll mess with our lungs really bad. I think we've got 1100sq ft in a ranch. No attic, super low pitch roof. Not even crawl space. You guys know I dislike my house. Dusty old house.... It is home tho! It's just short on amenities! Like a solarium. Or a basement. I'm off track. Stoned of course. Oh, yes, ok, do we need to be out of the home if it's on? Do you just turn it in for a few minutes before company arrives or does it just run pretty constantly? One last question lol, how long is it effective? 
Edit: ok one more, would adding a intake filter on the flower tent, carbon or HEPA, omit the damage?


----------



## Keef (Dec 28, 2019)

What's those things called got 2 metal plates - one positive and one negative -- Charged particles in the air get drawn to the plates ? -- 
O2 and O3 be different -- easiest way to explain is receptors in our body fit O2 -- O3 (Ozone) is the wrong key for the keyhole !-- Not da same !


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah I just looked it up, it does the same thing! It'll burn the stomata. No bueno! 
 I still want StinkyAttics input too.


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 28, 2019)

I built two rooms inside a larger room.  I control the environment in the large room and the air in the two smaller rooms is exchanged with the large one.  I can add humidity or heat or take the same away from the two smaller rooms but usually if everything is right I just need to control light.  My carbon filter is sitting on the floor with the fan mounted on it in the large room and it keeps the rest of the house from stinking.  It is sitting near the door but it works pretty well.  On a side note,  I have an ozone machine in the living room to deal with cigarette smoke.


----------



## JimmyNugs (Dec 29, 2019)

Dry all mine in a net just above my leds in my flower tent (1.2m sq), I use a fans to move air around the net but not at it. Usually 7-10 and it's good for jaring. 
The tent has chunky 5" fan n carbon filter so nothing is leaking into my living space at all.


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

St_Nick said:


> I built two rooms inside a larger room.  I control the environment in the large room and the air in the two smaller rooms is exchanged with the large one.  I can add humidity or heat or take the same away from the two smaller rooms but usually if everything is right I just need to control light.  My carbon filter is sitting on the floor with the fan mounted on it in the large room and it keeps the rest of the house from stinking.  It is sitting near the door but it works pretty well.  On a side note,  I have an ozone machine in the living room to deal with cigarette smoke.


 If I only had a basement! My last place was perfect all year round. I never needed more than fans. Now I have all kinds of equipment. Always trying to add more to it as well lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

That thing with 2 plates sounds like you might be talking about a corona discharge type ozone generator.
I'm using a uvonair with a 40w uv bulb for my ozone source. I paid like 50 bucks for a used unit nearly a decade ago and it's still chugging along. It's a very dependable design. They are for sale on Amazon for a couple hundred bucks with surprisingly bad reviews for such a reliable little machine lol. You can smell it within a couple feet ommmf the discharge but it's in a large enough space that the concentration isn't at dangerous levels.
O3 can burn your lung tissue if it's concentrated enough. I go by if you can smell it, you shouldn't be standing that close, and/or it should be in a larger space.
The room within a room concept is great; you can run ozone in the "envelope room".
I'm lucky in that my house is 3 stories and the stink comes from the attic (of course) so odor control is pretty easy. There are 3 doors and 2 stairwells between plants and people. Cigarettes are allowed in the den but the rule is American spirits only; they don't leave as nasty a lingering funk. Dog farts are another issue entirely...
Here's the o3 cannon tucked discreetly under a cabinet. Apparently I need to step up my dust control game now


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2019)

Have you tried TiO2 fluoro for odor control?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 29, 2019)

Me, no. Is that something you've tried and liked?


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

What is that titanium uv flouro?


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

https://www.lighting2lightbulbs.com/bulbrite-509415-cf15c-tio2.html
For the price in willing to give them a shot.


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2019)

I have not tried them


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

I ordered some. We'll see how they do.


----------

